# 2012 Ferries...



## peejay

All the 2012 ferry prices and timetables have finally been released for the Long Italy - Greece routes.....

*Anek Lines.....*

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/Fares_Offers

10% early booking offer appears to exclude vehicles over 6m long and 2m high which pretty much excludes all motorhomes. As far as I can see it should apply to passenger fares though.

Ancona - Greece route is now shared with Superfast. Camping on deck only available from Apr - Oct as usual.

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/Brochures_200_051_en.pdf

Venice - Greece route, no camping on deck but a 'Camper Special' is offered all year round which includes electric hookup on deck and an inside cabin all for the price of deck passage. You cannot visit the m/h during the crossing.

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/Brochures_200_057_en.pdf

*Superfast....*

http://www.superfast.com

10% early booking seems to exclude vehicles over 6m long and 2m high and is similar to Anek Lines offer.

Ancona - Greece route is now shared with Anek Lines. Camping on deck only available from Apr - Oct as usual.

http://www.superfast.com/site/imgs/seasons_ancona_en_12.pdf

*Minoan Lines....*

http://www.minoan.gr/en

10% early booking offer if booked by 29 Feb , can't find any exclusions relating to motorhomes like Anek/Superfast but might be that I just haven't seen it yet...

Ancona - Greece route, No Camping on deck but 'All In Camping' is offered from Apr - Oct which includes electric hookup on deck for the van and an inside cabin for the price of deck passage. They also offer a free meal token for each passenger in that price which slightly betters the Anek lines offer. According to Magbaz website they have succesfully booked this option by phone outside these dates but is not advertised online outside Apr - Oct. Available on Cruise Europa and Cruise Olympia only.

http://www.minoan.gr/uploads/prices/ANCONE/2012_PR_ANC_EN.pdf

http://www.minoan.gr/uploads/timetable/CALENDARS_ANCONA_12.pdf

Venice - Greece route, Camping on Deck is offered from Apr - Oct but is limited to Europa Palace only so sailings will be limited.

http://www.minoan.gr/uploads/prices/VENICE/2012_PR_VEN_EN.pdf

http://www.minoan.gr/uploads/timetable/CALENDARS_VENICE_12.pdf

I've done a few quick quotes and its the usual confusion on their websites, the early booking bargains from previous years seem to have gone and prices seem to be up from last year, no surprise there then.

**As always, don't take my word for it and check all these details for yourself before comitting to a booking and please do post here if i've made any mistakes (likely) or you spot a bargain**

Pete


----------



## Addie

Great summary Pete.

I would add that we travelled via Minoan in late November '11 and the 'Camper Special' was still valid with a hookup socket provided, a cabin and 'meal voucher'. The girl on the desk said this was now offered all year round.

Price was £200 for a single or £300 for a return for our 6m van and there was no need to book in advance, we just turned up at Patras and arrived at Ancona 23hrs later.
This was cheaper then the price the website produced sat in the ticket lobby!

If you get friendly with the lady at the check in desk you might get hold of a Truckers 50% discount card off all food/drink which needs to be returned before you depart.


----------



## Seeker

Brilliant work Peejay. Many thanks.

Harry


----------



## Seeker

Just one query: Planning on going July-August, open deck from Ancona to Igoumenitsa. I'm assuming you can get off the open deck at Igoumenitsa despite the blurb saying open deck only available on 'Ancona-Patra route'.

What do you think?

Cheers

Harry


----------



## peejay

Seeker said:


> Just one query: Planning on going July-August, open deck from Ancona to Igoumenitsa. I'm assuming you can get off the open deck at Igoumenitsa despite the blurb saying open deck only available on 'Ancona-Patra route'.


Hi Harry,

We got off at Igoumenitsa last time so I would think it would be the same. All the Patras ships stop at Igoumenitsa afaik.
The only downside is you'll be last on first off and probably won't get as good as spot on deck as those going the full route.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Thank you Peejay for useful summary.

Also Adam for additional info.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

In my first post I said...


> Ancona - Greece route, no 'Camping on deck' but 'All Inclusive Camping' is offered from Apr - Oct which includes electric hookup on deck for the van and an inside cabin for the price of deck passage. They also offer a free meal token for each passenger in that price which slightly betters the Anek lines offer. According to Magbaz website they have succesfully booked this option by phone outside these dates but is not advertised online outside Apr - Oct. Available on Cruise Europa and Cruise Olympia only.


Their website has now been changed and 'All inclusive Camping' is now offered online all year except 15/6 - 14/8 Italy > Greece and 15/8 - 15/9 Greece > Italy....

http://www.minoan.gr/en/offers/all-inclusive-camping

Pete


----------



## hmh

*2012 Ferries Italy - Greece*

Hi guys,

Trying to organise our return trip from Turkey, and it looks as though the

Camping on Board, or Camper Special option

is fully booked for the last week in March at any rate,

from Patras to either Venice or Ancona, with Minoan, Anek and Superfast.

Have tried online, and via ferries.gr's agency, Palaelogos.

We were booking the Cesme - Chios ferry, but were going to turn up at the port for the rest, still waiting for more prices from Palaeologos.

Helen


----------



## Seeker

Just been quoted 775 Euro for the return Ancona - Igoumenitsa trip in high season (July-August). Camping on deck.

In view of this we've reappraised it and will now drive round through the former Yugoslavia instead - I reckon it will cost only half as much - especially as now apparently covered by green card system (FCO).

Harry


----------



## peejay

Hi Harry,

Is that in cluding the dreaded fuel surcharges they have recently implemented?

Prices are getting silly, if we go again next year I think it will be overland too.

Pete


----------



## Seeker

Yes, Pete. It was all inclusive. 

We'll enjoy the drive and won't have to worry about missing the sailing times.

Harry


----------



## jamest

Sorry to dig up an old post but we will be needing a ferry back from Greece at some point in December/January. We will need the crossing back to Venice as we need to reduce the number of miles we drive as much as possible  

What is the situation with booking or just turning up? I would prefer to not book as we do not yet know when exactly we will be wanting to return, but I don't want to risk not being able to get a reasonable (as can be expected anyway) priced crossing by just turning up around the Xmas period.


----------



## Don_Madge

jamest said:


> Sorry to dig up an old post but we will be needing a ferry back from Greece at some point in December/January. We will need the crossing back to Venice as we need to reduce the number of miles we drive as much as possible
> 
> What is the situation with booking or just turning up? I would prefer to not book as we do not yet know when exactly we will be wanting to return, but I don't want to risk not being able to get a reasonable (as can be expected anyway) priced crossing by just turning up around the Xmas period.


Hi,

At that time of the year you can just turn up and book as long as it is not over the Christmas/New year when the ferries can get busy.

I would suggest you use the Minoan Lines ferry to Trieste which starts in December. See http://www.ferries.gr/minoan/trieste-greece-ferries.htm

Make sure you get the Camping All Inclusive were you get a cabin for the price of a deck passage.

Also check http://livingingreece.gr/strikes/ for problems/strikes in Greece that could cause problems on the ferries.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## jamest

Thanks Don. I was looking at your link to the strikes page just an hour or so ago. We should be in Greece in a few days, currently sat in Bulgaria on the recommended site by a few people - can't think of the sites name at the moment though!


----------



## nicholsong

As often on things Greek and/or ferries, Don Madge to the rescue - and in 38 mins. not bad for an old thread(the topic I mean not Don!)

It could equally have been 'peejay' -- just in case you feel left out Pete :wink: 

Geoff


----------

